# Nespresso Lattissima One Stuck in Descaling Mode



## chris8189

Hi all,

I've recently bought a Delonghi / *Nespresso Lattissima One* (EN500.W) on eBay, which was sold as faulty. I bought it as a project to try and fix it. Basically, it's stuck in descaling mode. The pump won't run when the machine is switched on. All the machine does is blink - all of the lights on the top blink rapidly. Pressing any of the three buttons doesn't do anything, no matter how long they are pressed for or in any combination. I've already bought and fitted a replacement pump for it, thinking it was the pump that was faulty. Sadly not; the machine behaves the same way. I'm now at a loss as to what the issue might be. I'm thinking maybe a faulty flowmeter. But I really need some advice from someone with more experience in fixing coffee machines than me to point me in the right direction.


----------



## 4085

daft question, but have you tried descaling it?


----------



## 4085

How do you reset the Nespresso descaling light?

Turn the machine to "OFF mode" by pushing the button for 3 seconds and then push it again to turn the machine "ON". Now wait approximately 20 minutes to allow the machine to cool down after extensive use. If the machine doesn't turn "OFF" then exit *descaling* mode by pushing the button for at least 7 seconds.

*
Machine Assistance | Coffee Machines| Nespresso
*


----------



## chris8189

dfk41 said:


> daft question, but have you tried descaling it?


 The machine won't actually low me to. Whoever had the machine before me obviously tried descaling it, and the machine is now stuck in this mode, and as mentioned does nothing but blink. It won't allow me to reset it, or descale it. It's as though there's a microswitch on the PCB somewhere that has been 'flicked' and needs 'unflicking' somehow.


----------



## chris8189

dfk41 said:


> How do you reset the Nespresso descaling light?
> 
> Turn the machine to "OFF mode" by pushing the button for 3 seconds and then push it again to turn the machine "ON". Now wait approximately 20 minutes to allow the machine to cool down after extensive use. If the machine doesn't turn "OFF" then exit *descaling* mode by pushing the button for at least 7 seconds.
> 
> *
> Machine Assistance | Coffee Machines| Nespresso
> *


 Doesn't work. No amount of button pressing of the three buttons on the top does anything.


----------



## 4085

@chris8189

How do I reset my Nespresso machine after descaling?

*Reset* to factory settings

NOTE: Choose special function by pressing the lever down: 1 time for "*Descaling*". 2 times for "Emptying the system". 3 times for "*Reset* to factory settings". Turn the *machine* "OFF" by pushing the lever down for 3 seconds.

*
Maintenance and assistance for our coffee machines | Nespresso
*




> https://www.nespresso.com › underhall-manuale


----------



## chris8189

dfk41 said:


> @chris8189
> 
> How do I reset my Nespresso machine after descaling?
> 
> *Reset* to factory settings
> 
> NOTE: Choose special function by pressing the lever down: 1 time for "*Descaling*". 2 times for "Emptying the system". 3 times for "*Reset* to factory settings". Turn the *machine* "OFF" by pushing the lever down for 3 seconds.
> 
> *
> Maintenance and assistance for our coffee machines | Nespresso
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nespresso.com › underhall-manuale
Click to expand...

 That link is for a Vertuo Plus machine, not a Lattissima One, which is completely different.


----------



## 4085

@chris8189 In that case matey........good luck!


----------



## chris8189

dfk41 said:


> I would ring them up and say you recently received this as a present, hence you have no receipt. Can they advise.....sometimes it works, sometimes not!


 I don't want to contact Nespresso about it. I bought the machine to fix on the cheap myself, and I know all about the Nespresso repair process. Can sometimes take up to three weeks for repairs, and sometimes the machines come back dirty and with the same fault as what they originally went in for.


----------



## chris8189

Does anyone think I'm on the right track, thinking it's a microswitch/controller on the PCB that needs hard reset somehow? Or a defective flowmeter?

Does anyone have experience with these Lattissima machines?


----------



## chris8189

Any Nespresso repair technicians lurking on here?


----------



## MomNeedsCoffee

Did you have any luck fixing it? I sésgales my machine about an hour ago. Have gone to make a coffee and it's now also stuck with the descaling light flashing!


----------



## MomNeedsCoffee

Hi!

I had this same issue today after desclaing my machine but I've just fixed it. Do you still need help?


----------



## Janine B

MomNeedsCoffee said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had this same issue today after desclaing my machine but I've just fixed it. Do you still need help?


 How did you fix it as I am having this issue and Machine is on about month old and hardly used


----------



## smmeia

The solution was to hold the button down for over 30s to exit the descaling. The step that says hold it for at least 7 seconds - do that for 30s. That seems to force kick it out. You can do a quick descale with just water to get back to that point - don't waste another descaling pack.


----------



## Nikki

smmeia said:


> The solution was to hold the button down for over 30s to exit the descaling. The step that says hold it for at least 7 seconds - do that for 30s. That seems to force kick it out. You can do a quick descale with just water to get back to that point - don't waste another descaling pack.


 Which button do you hold down. None of the coffee option lights are flashing, only the descaling light flashes


----------



## SarahCoffee

Hello,

I have exactly the same issue with my Nespresso Lattissima Pro machine..

I contacted the Nespresso support, as my warranty is exceeded (bought 2 years and 10 months ago.. ), I should pay 140 euros to fix it...

So, I am looking for a solution trying to fix it myself.

And I have the same question that Nikki : which button do you hold on??

Thanks in avance for your help


----------



## MrRichie

I have the same problem. It's stuck in descaling mode even though I have run descaler through it and a lot of water. Its like its just stuck in an endless loop which I can't get out of. When I turn the machine on the bottom 2 lights come on for a second and then all the coffee lights go out and I can not select anything. The descaler option comes on when I put in the little spout is plugged in so that is all the machine will do. I went through 3-4 tanks of water in the same cycle. My guess is that there is a block somewhere but I can't see into the capsule slot and I can't feel anything.


----------



## Kate H

I have same issue. The rescaling light continues to flash. I've descaled twice and rinsed 3/4 times now, but it is still blinking. When you say hold button down for 30 seconds, do you mean the on/off button?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

Its probably a bit of scale stuck somewhere. If your capable strip it down and clean all the water/coffee paths throughly in descaler and rinse throughly, reassemble and re-try. If that don't solvent, it's not with spending €140 on, thats almost the price of a new one with a 2 year warranty.

With all types of coffee machine, if you use decent quality water on them and de-scale every so often they should last as its normally scale that kills them.


----------



## Stephen82

Unfortunately I have had this before and managed to get the machine out of descale mode (so it is possible) but have just cleaned it again 6 months later and got stuck again!

Anyone figure it out?

Many Thanks


----------



## Stephen82

I've Done It!!!!!!!

Mega chuffed swirling jumper round my head in my office!

So, when finishing the process of descaling the final thing that turns the descaling mode off is in the magnet sensor on the descaling pipe. For that to work the unit has to have power when the pipe is disconnected.

When the machine finishes the final drain through it turns itself off, then everyone (normal people) assumes you pack it all away and try to make a coffee, but when you turn it back on the descale light remains. If you turn the machine back on after the drain through with pipe attached it resets and you can disconnect it.

Bingo.


----------



## DanV

Stephen82 said:


> I've Done It!!!!!!!
> 
> Mega chuffed swirling jumper round my head in my office!
> 
> So, when finishing the process of descaling the final thing that turns the descaling mode off is in the magnet sensor on the descaling pipe. For that to work the unit has to have power when the pipe is disconnected.
> 
> When the machine finishes the final drain through it turns itself off, then everyone (normal people) assumes you pack it all away and try to make a coffee, but when you turn it back on the descale light remains. If you turn the machine back on after the drain through with pipe attached it resets and you can disconnect it.
> 
> Bingo.


Thank you so so much for this! I was going crazy with that damn light!! It worked for me


----------



## Engineer

I had the same problem. The root cause can be that on the second rinse cycle you have not had enough water. There is a sensor which measures that the rinsing is done with enough water. If you fill the water tank fully and then, just in case, add a cup of water (2 dl) to the tank in the middle of the cycle, you should get rid of the yellow light. At least that worked for me


----------



## Jamescarsonkerrigan

Try some electrical contact cleaner on the part of the machine that the milk frother/cleaning nozzle plug into


----------

